

Performance Bugs (2011) [video] - AndreyKarpov
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89qiHoDjeDg

======
nodesocket
Really good talk. In today's modern web apps the most common types of
performance bugs tend to be either external http requests (buried inside of
APIs that often times you're not even aware of the multiple round-trips), or
inefficient DB queries (mostly thanks to abstractions by ORM's). There are
exceptions, but in most typical modern web apps performance bugs live in i/o
and network calls, not in native code.

